# NSCE practice exam?



## xnazzx (1 Jan 2006)

Hey everyone!

I'm from the 2806 Pointe-Claire Cadet Corps located in Montreal, Quebec. You can visit our corps website by clicking on the link below. I hope to see some of you in Blackdown this summer 

http://2806cc.com

I'm wondering, since the NSCE exam will be coming up sometime in the next couple of weeks, is there any practice exam websites that I can use to help me with my studies?


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Jan 2006)

xnazzx said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm from the 2806 Pointe-Claire Cadet Corps located in Montreal, Quebec. You can visit our corps website by clicking on the link below. I hope to see some of you in Blackdown this summer
> 
> ...



It appears that Army Cadets has a study package put together for you.

Go here:  http://www.cadets.ca/armcad/corps/5_e.asp

Good luck to you.


----------



## SLC (1 Jan 2006)

The RCSU(Pac) have an excellent practice exam.  Hope it helps 

http://www.cadets.net/pac/armcad/trg/nsc_e.asp

*Practice Written Exam*
http://www.cadets.net/pac/armcad/pdf/NSCE%20Practice%20%20Exam.pdf


----------



## xnazzx (2 Jan 2006)

Thanks for your help guys, Im so nervous for this exam its not funny.


----------



## ouyin2000 (2 Jan 2006)

Don't be nervous, it will only stress you out and you won't be able to perform to your full potential.

I know it's easier said than done, but the best way to avoid nervousness, is to practice over and over with the same kind of pressure that you would be on the real test. Have someone time you and see how fast and accurate you can do all the tests, and write and rewrite the written exam until you know it off by heart.


----------



## xnazzx (3 Jan 2006)

By any chance, are a lot these questions replica of what going to be on the actual test?


----------



## ouyin2000 (3 Jan 2006)

The practice exams that you get in Pac Region are actual tests from previous years, so yes, the questions are generally similar, but are often just worded differently.


----------



## dano (7 Jan 2006)

Honestly when I did my NSCE I practiced allot, still was quite nervous. So Ouyin2000 is right, i didn't get my full potention even though.. i did place 7th

All the Cadets there will be in the same boat.

When you are set off to do you're tests you will usually will be waiting in groups in the halls, most of the cadets will have some maps or string to practice again and again right before the test. When you're there the mentality is "I just want to pass"  so don't be afraid to help others because more then likely quite a few of the cadets there will be willing to help you.


----------



## xnazzx (7 Jan 2006)

Thats part two of the NSCE right?


----------



## dano (7 Jan 2006)

Yes it is.


----------



## Franko (8 Jan 2006)

I've been volenteering my time with the cadet movement for the past 17 years...doing everything from instructing all star levels to performing Adm O duties (long story   :   )

As such I've been an assesor for NSCE before. 

My advise to you is brush up on your map skills, as this is the area where most cadets fail. I've seen strong individuals freddy on this one area. 

Also, as stated above, get into the study groups that will pop up during testing. Chances are it'll shake the cobwebs out and it'll be fresh in your mind.

See if you can get help from the Officer (s) who are getting you prepped for the testing. If you need extra help there is no shame in asking. It's thier job to give you every opportunity to succeed....mind you only if you take the initiative.

Hope that helps.

Good luck.

Regards


----------

